# Looks like the trike may be going soon.....



## BilboSmeggins (30 Oct 2018)

Only bought my ICE Sprint X fairly recently, August, and love it. However, I've been tempted across to the Dark Side, and may soon be selling the trike. I'm off to Dronten to test a few velomobiles tomorrow. If all goes to plan, and I enjoy them as much as I think I shall, then I shall make the switch. 

I don't have enough room to house both trike and velo. A shame, really, as they both cover different ground. Literally. There are some lovely forest trails around here that are a delight on the trike. But I have to consider that probably 90% of my riding is on the roads, which leans me more heavily in favour of a velo. I wish I had discovered velos before trikes, but, alas, no. It seems that trikes are often stepping-stones into the world of velos, and, sure enough, here I am at the crossroads. 

Cannot wait to until tomorrow, when I finally get my bum into one and see what all of the fuss is about


----------



## neil earley (30 Oct 2018)

Tried a velo a few years ago [ Go One} but it was a problem for me to get in and out,it was fitted with e assist fast as lightening and lots of fun, good luck on your test drive tomorrow.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (30 Oct 2018)

Thanks Neil. Not sure if I'll fit too well either. I'll soon find out


----------



## Mr Magoo (1 Nov 2018)

Velomobiles are not as forgiving as open trikes ?
If you arrive at a corner with too much entry speed ….they can quickly become a two wheeler !
Strangely most get crumped at low speed often whilst changing direction onto a different road surface with a camber .
Comfort …….you can get hot and bothered in the summer …….no air con fitted 
Fully enclosed models can become 3 wheel mobile steam rooms in the winter rain .
If you ask long term owners questions ….remember to shout ...because they may well be deaf after thousands of miles .
Still dispite my comments …..
Velomobiles are great fun...………. owners love them to bits *(carbon or glassfibre or loose rivets )
The current versions cost around the same price as Fiat 500 with Aircon (but not as green as VM's ) 
Oh and just for the record I have sold one or two or more over the years 
So far from perfect ……..but very much on the dream and wish list .
Hope that helps . 
How did the testing go ? 




BilboSmeggins said:


> Only bought my ICE Sprint X fairly recently, August, and love it. However, I've been tempted across to the Dark Side, and may soon be selling the trike. I'm off to Dronten to test a few velomobiles tomorrow. If all goes to plan, and I enjoy them as much as I think I shall, then I shall make the switch.
> 
> I don't have enough room to house both trike and velo. A shame, really, as they both cover different ground. Literally. There are some lovely forest trails around here that are a delight on the trike. But I have to consider that probably 90% of my riding is on the roads, which leans me more heavily in favour of a velo. I wish I had discovered velos before trikes, but, alas, no. It seems that trikes are often stepping-stones into the world of velos, and, sure enough, here I am at the crossroads.
> 
> Cannot wait to until tomorrow, when I finally get my bum into one and see what all of the fuss is about


----------



## Always Cross (2 Nov 2018)

I visited Mr Magoo to try out some recumbents great experience I asked about a Velo mobile and what it was like he said to Jump Into a wheelie bin and he would beat it with a stick to give me an idea what it was like


----------



## Nigelnightmare (2 Nov 2018)

So...……..

………...HOW DID THE TEST RIDE GO? /  or 

Oh hang on it's the ears not the eyes that get damaged.

Seriously how was it?
What one did you try?
And will you be getting one?


----------



## yanto2009 (2 Nov 2018)

Always Cross said:


> I visited Mr Magoo to try out some recumbents great experience I asked about a Velo mobile and what it was like he said to Jump Into a wheelie bin and he would beat it with a stick to give me an idea what it was like




I'm sure that if he had one for sale and you looked keen on buying his answer would have been different, if you want to know what a velomobile is like it's best to ask somebody who owns one, or maybe somebody who has owned 3, like me!


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (2 Nov 2018)

I do wonder about the tipping risk as it appears that many VMs are relatively narrow and probably have higher seats than (eg) an ICE Sprint. I would imagine that they are OK on most A and B style graded roads, but I do a lot of my riding on winding country roads and am often leaning out beyond the inside wheel to keep all three wheels on the ground (huge fun).

I still covet a VM but I’m not averse to taking in forest tracks from time to time and that seems like a recipie for grounding an expensive bodyshell.


----------



## neil earley (2 Nov 2018)

Go on youtube channel Velo ads this guy cant stop smiling!! horses for courses dont think you would need a VM on a country track but open roads must be a blast literally.


----------



## Mr Magoo (3 Nov 2018)

yanto2009 said:


> I'm sure that if he had one for sale and you looked keen on buying his answer would have been different, if you want to know what a velomobile is like it's best to ask somebody who owns one, or maybe somebody who has owned 3, like me!



Low speed example of " Gosh !"£$ now its a two wheeler "

View: https://youtu.be/vIQgkZPNC9E


----------



## Mr Magoo (3 Nov 2018)

Another case of low speed pilot error 

View: https://youtu.be/m2wb9hZlfBc


----------



## neil earley (3 Nov 2018)

Mr Magoo said:


> Another case of low speed pilot error
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/m2wb9hZlfBc



Dont be a hater lol


----------



## yanto2009 (3 Nov 2018)

Yeah I know him, he was showing off for his wife who was filming him, it's called showboating, all show off's tend to come a cropper, no matter what sport or activity they are doing, by the way if you are so against them why where you so keen to buy one of my velomobiles (at a ridiculously low offer), when I advertised it, you shouldn't sell what you deem to be sub standard products, unless you have no scruples!



Mr Magoo said:


> Low speed example of " Gosh !"£$ now its a two wheeler "
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/vIQgkZPNC9E


----------



## BilboSmeggins (3 Nov 2018)

This thread seems to have taken a turn or two since I last looked, lol. Testing went well. Tried the Quattrovelo, which was very well finished, and incredibly sure-footed. Able to keep it at a reasonable speed on the flat. Felt very comfortable, although I had to ride the Quattrovelo Plus as my legs were too long for the standard. A beautiful machine.

Also tested the df xl, which fit me like a glove. Accelerated brilliantly, and required little effort to keep it moving. I was a bit surprised by just how low the view-point was though. I'm 6'1", so was expecting to "poke out" a bit. I didn't. I fully understand how desirable it is to be low, both aerodynamically, and from a low CofG point of view. But it was a shock. Again, a work of art. Wanted to get across to Sinner, to see the Hilgo, but didn't manage it in the end.

I guess the trip was a success in as much as I placed an order. Ended up going for the df xl in the end. I loved the Quattrovelo, but it was a combination of it being a bit too wide than is practical for me, and a year on the waiting list. Meantime, Ymte, at Intercitybikes, estimated 3 months for the df. I strongly suspect that 3 months could be a tad on the optimistic side, so am bracing myself for a bit longer. But that's no big deal seeing as we are headed for winter.


----------



## Mr Magoo (4 Nov 2018)

yanto2009 said:


> Yeah I know him, he was showing off for his wife who was filming him, it's called showboating, all show off's tend to come a cropper, no matter what sport or activity they are doing, by the way if you are so against them why where you so keen to buy one of my velomobiles (at a ridiculously low offer), when I advertised it, you shouldn't sell what you deem to be sub standard products, unless you have no scruples!


A new velomobile is a major investment . Therefore they require carefull consideration of the pros and cons during the buying process . 
29 years of selling recumbents in all shapes and sizes successfully has taught me a lot.
Could never have been achieved if I had no scruples 
In my experience the first machine is brilliant and is always a learning curve .
Hence if I have any doubts about a rider having too high expectations .
I try to tone things down in a gentle and polite manner and always suggest it's wiser to go in at a more modest level ..
Leading forum member Neil Earley if prompted will probably confirm how much fun you can have chasing the ultimate recumbent.
In fact I advised Mr Bilbo when he embarked on his voyage of discovery .
He might well choose to confirm I certainly did not sell him down the line with his new ICE trike ? 
On the subject of selling .....it can be a painfull and to some a shocking process ....nobody goes in high .
Have a peep at Ebay Auctions or recall the last time you sold or part exchanged a car . At the end of the day did you manage to sell Velomobile number one or was it number two at an acceptable price ?


----------



## BilboSmeggins (4 Nov 2018)

I’ve had good online relations with both Mr Magoo, and Yanto, and trust the integrity of both. I don’t really want to get drawn into a heated battle, so will step aside until the dust settles. Life’s too short.....


----------



## PaulM (4 Nov 2018)

Velomobile or trike? https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trike-or-velomobile.190170/

I'd say in the last 3 years the price gap between the two has narrowed a little. Sounds like Bilbo is a strong enough rider to benefit from the aerodynamics.

They do seem to have a high accident rate, maybe because drivers underestimate their speed, maybe because you can't see a pair of legs flailing like with a trike.

Looking forward to reading the ride reports


----------



## BilboSmeggins (4 Nov 2018)

I’d say “strong enough rider” might be stretching it a bit, lol. But I’m going to give it my best shot. Had about a year off work with health issues, and gained a fair bit of weight. Currently, I’m about as unfit as I’ve ever been, but am looking to put that right. The velomobile is part of that health plan


----------



## neil earley (4 Nov 2018)

Mr Magoo said:


> A new velomobile is a major investment . Therefore they require carefull consideration of the pros and cons during the buying process .
> 29 years of selling recumbents in all shapes and sizes successfully has taught me a lot.
> Could never have been achieved if I had no scruples
> In my experience the first machine is brilliant and is always a learning curve .
> ...


Yes I have had more rides on various recumbents than Mr Magoo has sold trikes lol ,its been a learning curve due to never ended health problems due to spinal surgery. There is no such thing as the fastest or best trike or bike,just the one thats suits your style of riding and comfort.
I have gained much knowledge from members on here by their experiences and views which has helped me no end, the key factor is enjoy your bents which ever one you ride and never stop the bent grin.


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Nov 2018)

I rode my Borealis for over a year, and never came close to rolling it, or so I thought. Some of the vids seem pretty slow rolls. Maybe it was just my experience of riding trikes fast, so I had a good idea of how far you can push them? Maybe Velo owners should have to ride trikes for a while before being allowed to buy?


----------



## yanto2009 (28 Nov 2018)

Mr Magoo said:


> Another case of low speed pilot error
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/m2wb9hZlfBc




By the way the "velomobile" that you show there being so unstable is actually a faired trike - separate chassis, body bolted on, so it's a trike being rolled.



Mr Magoo said:


> A new velomobile is a major investment . Therefore they require carefull consideration of the pros and cons during the buying process .
> 29 years of selling recumbents in all shapes and sizes successfully has taught me a lot.
> Could never have been achieved if I had no scruples
> In my experience the first machine is brilliant and is always a learning curve .
> ...



Not that it's any business of yours but as you asked: First one sold at asking price, 2nd one which you tried to knock £1k off telling me "there was no market" sold within a week at asking price.


----------



## Mr Magoo (30 Nov 2018)

Funny how things turn up ……..
I have for sale a WAW Velomobile 
Less than 180miles and just had its first birthday 
Never seen a drop of rain 
Stiffened Kevlar carbon fiber reinforced body.
Slumph mountain drive 57 tooth chaining single ring.
10 speed rear 11/34 cassette. Sram xo type 2 rear mech with TT 500 bar end shifter.
Rear internal mudguard.
Full suspension including air rear suspension. 
Kojack front tires marathon plus rear tire. 
Full light package twin front lights brake lights indicators also mirrors as well as led lights in mirrors.
90mm S/A drum brakes. Thick seat cushion.
Cost new today £10 K plus 
Offers invited …
or as Yanto2009 would probably say "Serious Offers"! 
Never raced or rallied 
Part exchanges


----------



## yanto2009 (1 Dec 2018)

Can you list all options as I'm having difficulty reconciling it costing over £10k 

Serious offer from me: £4500 

It's "Schlumpf" as well 

Overuse of smilies is purely for Ms Magoo


----------



## yanto2009 (1 Dec 2018)

Mr Magoo said:


> Funny how things turn up ……..
> I have for sale a WAW Velomobile
> Less than 180miles and just had its first birthday
> Never seen a drop of rain
> ...



Seriously asking now, why is this hidden in somebody else's thread, wouldn't it make sense to start a new one here in "recumbent" and in the "for sale" section?


----------

